# Umm...bikini wax?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Ladies, this question is for you... 
What's the difference between a bikini wax and a Brazillian bikini wax? *blush*


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Bikini = The area around the bikini.
Braziliian = Everything. I have never gotten one done but yes....EVERYTHING.


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

HOTTEST......THREAD......EVER!!!!!!!!!!



Matt

p.s. I normally go with the Brazilian


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

AliBaba said:


> p.s. I normally go with the Brazilian


Martians have no hair, so I'm naturaly "waxed"


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Either way - I chuckled when I read the link "The Bare Facts" :lol


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Poeme said:


> What's the difference between a bikini wax and a Brazillian bikini wax? *blush*


 Bikini waxes mildly hurt. Brazilian bikini waxes hurt like a #@%@$#%. If you're going to do either, take 2 asprin or advil an hour ahead of time. Most Brazilian places will offer you alcohol for a reason, consider taking them up on it. Above all, don't try it yourself if you're a novice, go to a professional and DON'T let Gumaro at you with a vat of wax and canvas.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm a guy, but all I can think is Ouch!

...and I don't mind the "natural" look at all. No woman of mine would ever have to suffer like that for me. 

One more time: Ouch!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I hear on good authority that Gumaro prefers being the waxee instead of the waxer. :b


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i can't even image getting a brazilian bikini wax or any kind of waxing. i waxed my legs once, let me tell you, major ouchyness. not fun. i'll stick to shaving. you have to do it everyday but at least it's painless


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:agree


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

meggiehamilton said:


> :agree


I third that!


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

woaaw... :blush

heheh...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Nyx said:


> meggiehamilton said:
> 
> 
> > :agree
> ...


I fourth...wait, that won't make sense, :lol I will just say I agree with Becky!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Isn't waxing like using one of those epiladys that yank the hair out by the root?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That Epilady thing looks like a torture device. When they had the informercial, I was so afraid that they would have a men's version "epiman" for the face. :eek :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - Sorry, Becky.

The whole Brazilian thing is a little too weird.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I had an epilady. It was summer, I was in the bathroom, and I thought, why not, I did not know where the scissors were, so I ran the eplidy over my pubic hair. I think people heard me yelp in three counties, it hurt. I think I whined for 45 minutes. I mean, I was bent over in pain, If that is what the wax is like, no thank you! Never again


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

realspark said:


> I had an epilady. It was summer, I was in the bathroom, and I thought, why not, I did not know where the scissors were, so I ran the eplidy over my pubic hair. I think people heard me yelp in three counties, it hurt. I think I whined for 45 minutes. I mean, I was bent over in pain, If that is what the wax is like, no thank you! Never again


HHHAHAHHHAHAHHA :nw :nw


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

realspark said:


> I had an epilady. It was summer, I was in the bathroom, and I thought, why not, I did not know where the scissors were, so I ran the eplidy over my pubic hair. I think people heard me yelp in three counties, it hurt. I think I whined for 45 minutes. I mean, I was bent over in pain, If that is what the wax is like, no thank you! Never again


OUCH


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Does it pull out the hair... yikes, I think waxing is a tad bit less painful :afr


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:shock

How often does this have to be done?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Depends on how fast your hair grows. It's different for each woman.

I don't mean to offend anyone who has it done, and although I like to keep myself *ahem* neat, I find the full wax concept to be a little disturbing. Only pre-pubescent girls are totally hair-free. And although I'm yet to meet a man who prefers the hairless look, I'm a bit creeped out by the ones who do. You can see where I'm going with this, right.....?

I mean, ya have to wonder.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I actually have to agree with you pyramid song. I tried the full brazilian once and I felt like a 7 year old girl, it was creepy.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

realspark said:


> I had an epilady. It was summer, I was in the bathroom, and I thought, why not, I did not know where the scissors were, so I ran the eplidy over my pubic hair. I think people heard me yelp in three counties, it hurt. I think I whined for 45 minutes. I mean, I was bent over in pain, If that is what the wax is like, no thank you! Never again


i think it's less painful than wax and yeah it does hurt like hell the first time but it's so worth it. my legs were smooth for WEEKS!!! it was heaven,not having to worry about shaving and stubbles and stuff. it gets a lot less painful with time. i recommand it.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> realspark said:
> 
> 
> > I had an epilady. It was summer, I was in the bathroom, and I thought, why not, I did not know where the scissors were, so I ran the eplidy over my pubic hair. I think people heard me yelp in three counties, it hurt. I think I whined for 45 minutes. I mean, I was bent over in pain, If that is what the wax is like, no thank you! Never again
> ...


 :b , we weren't talking about using it on our legs;-))))))))) :haha give it a try remember it was Ktgurl that highly recommended it;-))) LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL. I am such a sadist.


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

realspark said:


> Ktgurl said:
> 
> 
> > realspark said:
> ...


oooooooo lol, never mind. i haven't tried it there yet....


----------



## SandandLight (Nov 12, 2003)

I was going totally natural, then realized that it didn't look so attractive.


----------

